# Audio X Sound Challenge, Florence AL. May 17th



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

Steve Cook of Audio X in Florence Alabama is hosting a double point MECA show 5/17/09. If you've never been to one of Steve's shows, you really need to get to this one and see what you've been missing. I know this one is close enough for many people here to come out and join in the fun. 

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/5-17-09ALv2.pdf


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

Coming up this Sunday. Anyone here planning to go?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll bump this, too. If anyone in the area can attend, please do. You'll get to hear and see some great setups.

Robert, hope you guys have a great time and good weather.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll be there!

Kirk


----------

